
Using the new python API in Apache Flink v0.10.1 - wdm0006
http://www.willmcginnis.com/2015/12/13/pyflink-getting-a-bit-more-complex/
======
wdm0006
Author here. Source is available at: [https://github.com/wdm0006/flink-python-
examples](https://github.com/wdm0006/flink-python-examples), let me know if
there are any other examples or features that would be helpful.

